# making inlay paterns



## fbmorris (Jul 22, 2010)

want to do some nautical inlay work in the pilot house of a boat im building need to makesome paterns for same.dont know how to cut paterns accurately appreciate any help ,thanks


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

fbmorris said:


> want to do some nautical inlay work in the pilot house of a boat im building need to makesome paterns for same.dont know how to cut paterns accurately appreciate any help ,thanks


Bill,

The simplest way to make the patterns is to use the actual piece that you want to inlay to create the template. 

here's a link to the router workshop tips archive that shows how it's done..

Router Workshop: reverse inlay


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Here's something that might help! http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/12954-making-inlay-template.html


----------

